# Subastas de hacienda



## turminator (6 Jul 2008)

Hola!

Hace algun tiempo siento curiosidad por saber cómo funcionan las subastas de hacienda, de la policia...me han comentado que son públicas y en teoria puede ir todo el mundo, pero no encuentro información por ningún sitio.

Alguien tiene conocimiento alguno?

Saludos y gracias de antemano!


----------



## euriborfree (6 Jul 2008)

Teniendo en cuenta el tiempo que pasa desde que la administracion tasa los bienes hasta que salen a subasta, lo que se este subastando ahora puede muy facilmente haberse tasado hace un año.

En el caso de bienes inmuebles eso implica tasaciones infladas (como eran hace un año).

En el caso de bienes muebles implica depreciacion por el paso del tiempo (por ejemplo, un coche, un año mas viejo)

Te puedes llevar sorpresas, como que al dia siguiente de comprar el bien otro juzgado de una orden de precinto sobre el bien y te toque pelear por tu bien, la ley esta de tu lado y el titulo de propiedad sera anterior, pero eso no implica que deshacer el marron sea rapido. Asi me tuvieron un coche que cogimos en hacienda y que por retrasarnos en cambiar el titular, llego Caja España y consiguió el precinto del coche sin saber que ya estaba adjudicado, 4 meses hasta que el juzgado levanto el precinto sobre el vehiculo, ademas de las molestias y papeleos.

Asi que con esa experiencia, una y no mas!


----------



## fros (6 Jul 2008)

Como bien indica eurofree es un mundo complicado. Si quieres ir a una subasta de Hacienda en tu localidad lo mejor es ir a Hacienda y que preguntes, en los tablones de los juzgados, en el Ayuntamiento, leerte el BOP en la biblioteca etc.

Te dejo una página de subastas de Hacienda. Hay de todas las provincias. También creo que están las de Seguridad Social, hace un tiempo que no las sigo. 

Accede a SubastaTotal.com :: Subastas de una provincia

Saludos


----------



## fros (6 Jul 2008)

mira, he encontrado las de la seguridad social. Es cuestión de darle al google y buscar.

Subastas de bienes embargados


----------



## fros (6 Jul 2008)

Mira, ya que estamos en el tema..los que teníamos cuatro chavos para comprar, pillábamos cosas así:

CT BARCELONA A CALAFELL ( CALAFELL)
Importe de Tasación: 
138.988,50 € 
Cargas: 
138.204,12 € 
Descripción General del Bien: 
VIVIENDA -FINCA 4247- 
Descripción Detallada: 
LOCAL DESTINADO A VIVENDA. SEÑALADO CON EL NUMERO DOS EN LA PLANTA SUPERIOR O SEGUNDA DEL CUERPO LETRA A DEL EDIFICIO INMUEBLE SITO EN EL TERMINO MUNICIPAL DE CALAFELL, EN LA CARRETERA DE BARCELONA A CALAFELL, Nº 77. SUPERFICIE: 56,73 M2 PARTICIPACIÓN: UNA MITAD INDIVISA. VALOR DE TASACION DE UNA MITAD INDIVISA: 69.494,25 EUROS TIPO DE SUBASTA DE UNA MITAD INDIVISA: 392,19 EUROS 
Localización: 
CT BARCELONA A CALAFELL 77 A 1 2 (43820) CALAFELL 
Subasta
Fecha: 25/09/2008 10:00 
Lugar: CL FRANCESC BASTOS 19 TARRAGONA 
Lote: Número 1. 
Este bien constituye la totalidad del lote 
*Tipo de enajenación: 784,38 €* Inscrita en
Tomo: 731 
Libro: 500 
Folio: 23 
Finca: 4247 Unidad de Recaudación Ejecutiva: 04 
Expediente: 43 04 07 002018 

Bueno, esto es una 1/2 indivisa, que también se compraban (y nudas propiedades y usufructos, de tó), pero imaginad que es un pleno dominio, pues bueno *con 784 euros* te la quedabas si la conseguías en el precio de salida, luego te ponías a negociar con la carga anterior, y como todo subía como la espuma entre que te daban el auto, la negociación con el deudor etc, conseguías venderlo con una plusvalía que hacía valer la pena el riesgo.

Eso me pasó con una nave valorada en 600.000 euros, salió en el ayto por 3000. En este caso negociamos con el antiguo dueño y llegamos a un acuerdo.

Hoy en día ese enfoque no es bueno porque la dinámica es distinta. Las cosas bajan y puedes que te comas el marrón. De todas formas si compras en subasta una finca con una deuda anterior, tú no asumes la carga. Ya que el deudor es el mismo, tú eres *un tercer poseedor*. La carga grava a la finca y puedes perderla, pero la deuda sigue siendo del deudor, a no ser que tú quieras voluntariamente asumir la deuda. 

Saludos


----------



## euriborfree (7 Jul 2008)

fros dijo:


> Hoy en día ese enfoque no es bueno porque la dinámica es distinta. Las cosas bajan y puedes que te comas el marrón. De todas formas si compras en subasta una finca con una deuda anterior, tú no asumes la carga. Ya que el deudor es el mismo, tú eres *un tercer poseedor*. La carga grava a la finca y puedes perderla, pero la deuda sigue siendo del deudor, a no ser que tú quieras voluntariamente asumir la deuda.
> 
> Saludos



Me temo que estas equivocado, y donde mas claro esta es en el ejemplo del pisito por 700 euros que has puesto

Tu vas a la subasta y te lo puedes llevar por el 70% del tipo de enajenacion, esto es 784.38x0.7=549€

Pero por 549€ adquieres el piso, *CON SUS CARGAS*, o mejor dicho, la mitad proindivisa 

VALOR DE TASACION DE UNA MITAD INDIVISA: 69.494,25 EUROS TIPO DE SUBASTA DE UNA MITAD INDIVISA: 392,19 EUROS 

pero con una peculiaridad, tu compras la mitad, valorada en 69494.25€, hay una deuda por 138.204,12 €, de la cual al comprador le correspondera la mitad, y la tendran que pagar a medias cada uno de los propietarios, pero como el otro propietario sera la esposa del deudor, no tendra un duro para pagar y menudo follon se puede montar ahi.

Consejos:

-Huye de las n-esimas partes proindivisas, supone pegarte con el resto de propietarios.
-Las cargas se heredan, te gusten o no, no solo en viviendas, tambien en coches.
-Asegurate del estado del bien que se subasta, no seria la primera vez que subastan un coche con mas golpes que un balon de futbol.
-Comprueba en el registro las posibles cargas que pueda tener, si no sabes o no estas seguro de lo que tiene y de sus consecuencias, no metas la mano o te puedes quedar sin el brazo.
-Las viviendas suelen tener gente dentro viviendo, esa gente tiene unos derechos, no se les puede echar al dia siguiente de que compres tu, ademas, a la gente no le suele sentar bien que la pongan en calle, podrian destrozar la vivienda o quedarse 5 años en ella. Si compras para especular, es mal negocio, y si es para vivir tu en ella, piensa en esa familia que vas a ayudar a poner en la calle, hay casas de sobra.


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (7 Jul 2008)

Aquí una serie de páginas:

https://aeat.es/subastas/
Atisreal - Servicios Inmobiliarios
http://www.publicasubasta.com/
Plan Nacional sobre Drogas - Convocatorias y Reuniones - Fondo de bienes decomisados - Subastas - Subastas y adjudicaciones directas en curso
https://www.salaretiro.com/Servlet/Bridge/481_84800
Subastas de bienes embargados
Subastas Judiciales
(ésta es del País Vasco)
SUBASFOT
Subastas
http://www.gesaliseda.es/bolsainmobiliaria.asp

En ésta página de la S.S. encontrarás información de cómo participar en las subastas. Subastas de bienes embargados

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaadiós.


----------



## fros (7 Jul 2008)

euriborfree dijo:


> Me temo que estas equivocado, y donde mas claro esta es en el ejemplo del pisito por 700 euros que has puesto
> 
> Tu vas a la subasta y te lo puedes llevar por el 70% del tipo de enajenacion, esto es 784.38x0.7=549€
> 
> ...



Bien, ya he mencionado que se trata de una mitad indivisa y que el ejemplo serviría si imaginamos que es un pleno dominio.

He puesto por el precio de salida, pero tb podía ser por el 70% (antiguamente podía ser el 50%), y en gestión directa si quedaba desierta podías quedártelo sin sujección a tipo, que según que zonas admitían hasta por un 33% del precio de tasación.

Unas cuantas observaciones:

1º la deuda la hereda la finca que te quedas, no la persona. Eso del Tercer poseedor es un término jurídico que lo determina muy bien. Me he quedado varias así pero por ejemplo la nave que me quedé en BASE (perteneciente a la diputación y que saca propiedades de varios municipios), al ir al notario que nos tocaba de turno, al ser un expediente muy farragoso y de mucho trabajo, el notario nos preguntó (comprábamos dos)si asumíamos las deudas existentes, por supuesto le dijimos que no . A el le interesaba porque no es lo mismo escriturar por tres mil euros (en términos de honorarios) que en 600.000.

2º. Es cierto que es mal negocio comprar una casa con gente dentro viviendo. Yo tampoco soy partidario. De hecho creo que meterse en subastas puedes salir escaldado

3º. Comprar partes indivisas mal negocio?. Según a qué precio compres, como todo. Yo he comprado que me acuerde tres veces. 1/6 parte indivisa en terres Cavades (para los que sean de Tarragona lo conocerán), 1/2 indivisa de un párking con el que me gané la vida y también una mitad indivisa de un local de 150 m2 que todavía conservo.

Curiosamente con el que me gané mejor la vida fue con un piso que llevaba años cerrado, con una mitad indivisa como carga. Explico esto para los que tengan un poco de idea o estudien derecho.

Me presenta una inmobiliaria una nota simple de un piso (el dueño no es cualquier cosa, era una inmobiliaria grande y con muchas tablas), y me dice mira esto a ver que te parece (él lo daba por cosa perdida, que no valía la pena).

El piso (2001) valdría en el mercado unos 72.000 euros. Yo no lo había visto pero al parecer le faltaban las puertas, y la cocina estaba hecha polvo. Pues bien tenía una carga anterior de la Seguridad social de 60.000 euros de una mitad indivisa. La mitad del marido que se puso por su cuenta y acabó debiendo lo que no tenía. Pues bueno, yo lo veía negocio y la inmobiliaria no encontraba margen por ningún lado. La carga era del 93 y renovada en el 97.

El banco pertenecía a Cajamadrid con esta carga de por medio. Pues bien, fui a Cajamadrid e hice una oferta de 6.700 euros. No recibí respuesta ninguna. Vamos que al no conoceerme ni se molestaron en pasar la oferta. Al final, pude dar con un conocido que me presentó al director de zona y se dignaron a trasladar la oferta al Departamento de inmuebles en Madrid. Me llamaron a los dos meses y me dijeron si antes quería ver el piso y les dije que me daba igual como estuviera, que lo que quería era firmar, y firmamos en Enero del 2002.

Dónde está el negocio si vale 72.000 euros y hay que ponerle cocina y puertas y se deben 60.000?. Muy sencillo, si la Seguridad Social ejecuta la carga se extingue, da igual al precio que compre el subastero o licitador, yo sigo teniendo otra mitad libre y además la posesión, las llaves. Es decir, si vendemos por 60.000 en el peor de los casos son 30.000 cada uno. 

Además era un expediente archivado por la Seguridad social como incobrable y que no generaba intereses, así que el tiempo corría a favor mío. Los pisos seguían subiendo y yo había pagado los 6.700 euros.

Puse una puerta blindada, puertas nuevas, cocina nueva, arreglé los enchufes que estaban arrancados, total unos 12.000 euros.

Tuve la suerte que con la nueva ley del código civil, las cargas se tienen que prorrogar cada cuatro años, no como antes que con una vez que la prorrogabas quedaban ad eternum. No sé si fue eso, porque todavía no hay jurisprudencia, el caso es que a los cuatro años solicité al Registro la cancelación registral basándome en la nueva Ley. El oficial no se pronunció pero llamó a Tesorería de la Seguridad Social y me cancelaron la carga, debía estar pagada, no lo sé. Así que al final lo vendí en el 2006 por 193.000 euros. 

Todo por una mitad indivisa que a todos hacía daño a la vista. Si la carga de una 1/2 indivisa en lugar de 60.000 euros fueran por ejemplo 600.000, es lo mismo. Si compras el pleno dominio a un precio razonable, aunque ejecuten la otra mitad indivisa tú sigues teniendo la otra mitad, y como digo la deuda grava la finca, pero no tienes responsabilidades de la deuda como lo tiene el auténtico deudor, es decir, que si no cubren la totalidad del importe no irán a por tu nómina o bienes, sino al que ha contraído la deuda.

Como digo, hace tiempo que no voy a subastas. He ganado bastante dinero pero también era porque no te podías equivocar, como si comprabas en la calle, todo ha subido como la espuma. Es ahora una tesitura diferente, y las subastas es un mundo sórdido y complicado. A mi me daría para llenar 100 páginas, pero hay que tener claro una cosa, para meterse en algo primero informarse, después estudiar estudiar y estudiar, rodearse de los mejores y sin ser un necio, si estás seguro de que una cosa te funcionará adelante. Donde fueres haz lo que vieres no es para los triunfadores, sino para integrarte en la manada. Si todo el mundo planta lechugas, tú tomates, y si te dice todo el mundo donde vas?, estás loco?, a lo mejor piensa que vas en el camino correcto. 

Saludos


----------



## alydan (5 Jul 2009)

Efectivamente, como dice el comentarista anterior, las operaciones en subastas tienen que ser cuidadosamente analizadas y cierto es que donde unos no ven negocio otros se están forrando. Ahora bien para no equivocarse hay que ir orientado, yo he hecho mi primer operación asesorado por el administrador de Subastas Únicas | Sea un PROFESIONAL de las subastas judiciales y estoy muy contento. El que esté interesado ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer.


----------



## julioelapestoso (6 Jul 2009)

alydan dijo:


> Efectivamente, como dice el comentarista anterior, las operaciones en subastas tienen que ser cuidadosamente analizadas y cierto es que donde unos no ven negocio otros se están forrando. Ahora bien para no equivocarse hay que ir orientado, yo he hecho mi primer operación asesorado por el administrador de Subastas Únicas | Sea un PROFESIONAL de las subastas judiciales y estoy muy contento. El que esté interesado ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer.


----------



## alydan (3 Ago 2009)

julioelapestoso dijo:


>



Primero: Si tu parecido físico es más o menos la foto que te identifica. MI MÁS SENTIDO PÉSAME.
Segundo: Creo que deberías aprender mucho, entre otras cosas lo que es un Spam.


----------



## merche400 (3 Ago 2009)

Si puedes, acude a una subasta JUDICIAL cuyo acto sea HIPOTECARIO.

De esa forma te cubres en que, si la hipoteca es el primer registro de cargas, tras la subasta, el juez ordena su anulacion y...

LAS POSTERIORES CARGAS!!!!

Eso es muy importante...porque si un piso tiene las siguientes cargas...

1-HIPOTECA 150.000 euros
2-embargo SS.SS.
3-embargo OPEL. coche.
4-embargo hacienda.
5-embargo prestamo personal 10.000 euros.


dependiendo de lo que se ejecute, puedes cargarte con las anteriores.

Yo conozco a algun que otro que se ha agenciado un piso por el 50% de su valor de tasacion; algo actualmente muy dificil, debido a que el acreedor puede quedarse, si lo deseea, con el bien que sale a subasta si no se cubre el 50%. De ahí, que los bancos hayan acaparado una cantidad inmensa de inmuebles con la nueva ley y, se dejó atrás el hecho que, por una miseria, se adjudicaran los pisos segun la antigua ley.


----------



## Silvio Jose (3 Ago 2009)

Para las subastas de la A.E.A.T. en su web tienes toda la información.

AQUI


----------



## fros (3 Ago 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Si puedes, acude a una subasta JUDICIAL cuyo acto sea *HIPOTECARIO.*
> 
> De esa forma te cubres en que, si la hipoteca *es el primer registro de cargas, tras la subasta, el juez ordena su anulacion y...*
> LAS POSTERIORES CARGAS!!!!
> ...



Bueno, varios apuntes.

Prácticamente da lo mismo que sea Hipotecario o ejecutivo. Segundo. El juez no anula las cargas, manda al Registrador que las cancele (*mandamiento de cancelación de cargas*). Tercero con el 50% de la tasación no es firme (pueden hacer mejora de postura tanto el deudor como la parte actora), pero tal como está el patio te lo quedas en un 80% si la actora desiste, que es lo lógico si cubre los gastos. Cuarto, si quereis estrenaros en subastas tener cuidado que es un mundo lleno de minas. Comprar primero una cosa que no tenga mucho valor y así cogeis confianza.

Compré una moto en lo penal por *1 peseta*, el secretario dijo que en 20 años era la primera vez que se quedaban un bien por ese dinero. Se la regalé a un amigo para piezas. 

Olvidaros del dinero fácil. Todo tiene sus pros y sus contras, y en las subastas pasa lo mismo.:

Saludos.


----------



## dvm69 (13 Ago 2009)

Hola, aunque es mi primer post llevo tiempo siguiendo este foro. 
Tengo curiosidad por esto de la subastas. que hay que hacer para ir a una de ellas.

Cual seria los pasos o el proceso?

Y otra pregunta si no es molestia:
Es verdad, que hay como grupos que se dedican a estas cosas y que hacen aumentar los precios de las subastas.

Un saludo.


----------



## dvm69 (17 Ago 2009)

Lo subo para que alguien se digne a contestar


----------



## luismarple (17 Ago 2009)

dvm69 dijo:


> Lo subo haber si alguien se digna a contestar



Si, yo te contesto, tranquilo.

CÓMPRATE UN PUTO DICCIONARIO!!!


----------



## Usuario eliminado (18 Ago 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Si, yo te contesto, tranquilo.
> 
> CÓMPRATE UN PUTO DICCIONARIO!!!



Joder Luismarple, no asustes así a los pomperos hombre, que es interesante escuchar a los nuevos, aunque sólo sea por ver si aportan algo.

Dvm69, si te has leído este hilo, habrás visto que tienes varios enlaces, en ellos te detallan todos los requisitos necesarios para participar en subastas.
Si buscas en el foro encontraras información verídica de subastas, Fros ha aportado unas cuantas experiencias bastante interesantes, y recomendaciones para iniciarse en ese mundo. 

En cuanto al tema de los subasteros aquí tienes un enlace que aporta información sobre ese mundillo: Subastas Judiciales: El lado oscuro de los subasteros 

Si te decides, y realizas alguna operación sería de agradecer que postearas algo al respecto de la operación. Fros aconseja empezar por alguna cosa pequeña para ir cogiendo tablas e informarse mucho antes de meterse, los bienes muebles al día de hoy pueden ser interesantes, los inmuebles carísimos (precios de tasación de hace un año= sobrevaloración del bien).

Pd. y sí, deberías de consultar un poquito el diccionario, tampoco es que seamos muy exigente pero HABER¿?:


----------



## luismarple (18 Ago 2009)

Perdón, creo que he sido un poco brusco, pretendía insertar un gif bastante famoso titulado "compra un puto diccionario", pero no se donde lo he metido y se lo dije de viva voz, tal vez queda un poco fuerte, lo reconozco.


----------



## fros (18 Ago 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Perdón, creo que he sido un poco brusco, pretendía insertar un gif bastante famoso titulado "compra un puto diccionario", pero no se donde lo he metido y se lo dije de viva voz, tal vez queda un poco fuerte, lo reconozco.



Venga pues, que no se diga que eres un bruto. Edita el mensaje y pone esto que es más fino. :


----------



## fros (18 Ago 2009)

dvm69 dijo:


> Hola, aunque es mi primer post llevo tiempo siguiendo este foro.
> Tengo curiosidad por esto de la subastas. que hay que hacer para ir a una de ellas.
> 
> Cual seria los pasos o el proceso?
> ...



Tranquilo, si tienes dinero, poca competencia hay para comprar nada. Así que no creo que te suban el precio para que no lo compres. 

El procedimiento es:

Tener dinero.

Ver lo que quieres comprar

Consultarlo con la mujer, que son muy caprichosas y a lo mejor pillas un botellero que no le gusta

ir a Hacienda

Pedir el expediente

El de Hacienda te mandará a otra ventanilla

En la otra ventanilla no hay nadie.

Al fondo hay un funcionario, pero ni se digna a levantar la cabeza

Le preguntas si hay alguien (sic)

Te dice sin levantar la cabeza que ahora viene

pasa una hora y viene el funcionario

te mira con mala cara

le preguntas por el botellero y se te queda mirando con mala leche

-dígame el expediente

-No lo sé

-pues por botellero no le puedo mirar, busque aquí usted 

Te da un tocho con mil páginas

vas buscando y a medida que lees todo te suena a chino

No te atreves a preguntar nada al funcionario porque intuyes que te va a mandar a la mierda

Al final encuentras el botellero

está dentro de un lote, así que tienes que comprar también dos estanterías, un muñeco Supermán y tres latas de Coca Colas vacías.

Te pone el Depositario. Es el Bar Ramón Ramírez

vas a verlo.

Ramón Ramírez que es el dueño te deja ver el lote 

Al muñeco de Supermán le falta la cabeza, pero el botellero está bien.

Te animas a ir a la subasta. :

En otro momento la subasta de Hacienda.


----------



## Usuario eliminado (18 Ago 2009)

Hola Señor Fros, que alegría verle por aquí. 

Espero que los business le marchen bien ? yo estoy de letargo en agosto esperando al apoteosico septiembre, que va a ser movidito si o sí.

Saludos


----------



## fros (18 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Hola Señor Fros, que alegría verle por aquí.
> 
> Espero que los business le marchen bien ? yo estoy de letargo en agosto esperando al apoteosico septiembre, que va a ser movidito si o sí.
> 
> Saludos



Muchas gracias. Todo está aletargado como el tiempo. En Septiembre empiezan las clases.


----------



## fros (18 Ago 2009)

Llega el día de la subasta.

Qué me pongo?. Muy elegante parece que tenga mucho dinero, muy informal puedo parecer un pringado. Bueno, me pongo una camisa de marca y unos tejanos de vestir.

Llegas a la sala de vistas. Todo está lleno de sillas.

Enfrente hay cinco mesas en lo alto de una tarima. 

Quieres poner cara de póker pero sólo llegas a poner cara de miedo. No quieres parecer un novato, pero no puedes evitarlo.

Te sientas al final del todo.

Empiezan a venir los funcionarios de Hacienda. La señora de Gafas mayor se pone al centro. Esa debe ser la Jefa.

La sala está llena de gente rara, yo no hablo con nadie, pero un chico se me acerca y me tutea.

Oye, porqué lote vas?

Pues...no sé que decirle, va con 20 más que me miran con cara rara. 

-Por el botellero balbuceo

-Y por cuanto lo quieres?

-Pues por el precio de salida, 200 euros.

Se va. Habla con el que tiene muchas cadenas de oro y unas gafas doradas. 

Vuelve.

-Oye que vale, mira, te lo quedas por el 70%, nosotros no hablamos, así que nos das 60 y en paz-

-Ein?

-O eso o no te quedas el botellero

-Vale le digo sin convicción.

La señora funcionaria empieza a hablar. Los señores con pinta rara hacen corrillo. Todo se lo queda el mismo y nadie abre la boca.

Llegan al botellero

El chico mandao se vuelve a acercar, y cuando la funcionaria dice lo de..."alguna puja?, nadie habla, la mesa acuerda por el 70% y entonces me hace levantar la mano.

Ya es mío!!.

Ahora tengo a tres a mi lado. Me piden los 60 euros.

Yo se los doy.

Cuando acaba la subasta tengo que firmar un acta. Me dicen que tengo una semana en depositar el dinero. 

Lo hago el día siguiente

Me dan un papel conforme compro el botellero y lo demás.

Me voy a recogerlo en el Bar Ramón Ramírez.

El botellero es otro!, Se lo digo al del Bar y se hace el ofendido. Le estoy llamando tramposo y eso no sale gratis según me dice.

Me llevo al Supermán sin cabeza y el botellero oxidado. Por suerte me darán 40 euros por todo.

LAs latas de Coca Cola se las regalo al tío ese. 

Suerte que en los chinos he encontrado un botellero parecido por 90 euros. :o

Subastas?, ni de coña!. Gato escaldado con agua tibia tiene bastante. 

Esto puede ocurrir en un 90% de los casos si no vas preparado. Lo malo es que no te pilles sólo por un maldito botellero. 

Saludos.


----------



## dvm69 (20 Ago 2009)

Lo primero siento lo del HABER. Hace daño a la vista. Ya lo edito

Creo que estas muy sensible Luismarple necesitas unas vacaciones.(broma)

Muchas gracias por los consejos FROS. Me ha encantado el relato. Lo que buscaba era un coche. Pero se me han quitado las ganas.

De todas formas seguire leyendo los links.


----------



## luismarple (20 Ago 2009)

dvm69 dijo:


> Lo primero siento lo del HABER. Hace daño a la vista. Ya lo edito
> 
> Creo que estas muy sensible Luismarple necesitas unas vacaciones.(broma)
> 
> ...



Que?????? Pero si acabo de volver!!! mierda!! no han funcionado!!! ahora mismo voy a la agencia de viajes a que me devuelvan mi dinero!! sus vacaciones no funcionan!!!


----------

